# Java Skript Konsole



## Schaktak (19. Jul 2016)

Hi
Auf meiner Website habe ich das Plugin Mappress installiert. Nachdem ich einen erforderlichen Browserschlüssel generiert und eingetragen habe, kommt eine Fehlermeldung nicht mehr. Jetzt wird die kleine Landkarte von Mappress trotzdem nicht angezeigt.

Im Frame der Karte steht jetzt:

Oops! Something went wrong.
This page didn't load Google Maps correctly. See the JavaScript console for technical details.

Was ist da denn los?

Meine Seite: www.travel-cycle.com

Beispielseite: http://www.travel-cycle.com/groemitz-2/ (ganz runterscrollen)

Gruß Michael


----------



## InfectedBytes (19. Jul 2016)

Solltest du vielleicht mal in einem JavaScript Forum fragen. Java ungleich JavaScript


----------



## Schaktak (19. Jul 2016)

ok


----------

